# دائرة تحويل من 12 فولت مستمر الي 220 منردد



## moon04 (3 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوا من لدية فكرة في كيفية التحويل من 12 فولت مستمر الي 220 منردد مع وات لا يقل عن 200 وات.
مع العلم اني قد طبقت عدة دوائر في هذا المجال ولكن الوات لم يتعدي ال 10 وات .
ارجوا المساعدة في اقرب فرصة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أغسطس 2009)

هذا رابط
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/033/index.html
لكن هل استخدمت محول ذو قدرة مناسبة و مصدر تيار مستمر يستطيع توفير الطاقة المطلوبة و استخدام ترانزيستورات قدرة عالية؟


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (3 أغسطس 2009)

لف شكر خيوووووووووووووو


----------



## محمود010 (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا متفق مع الاخ ماجد عباس محمد


----------



## ادور (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر انا بدور علي كدا من زمان والله مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماهر حجو (8 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده ,سبحان الله العظيم
مشكور اخي الكريم بس الرابط فيه غلط


----------



## ماهر حجو (8 أغسطس 2009)

بقدم خالص اعتذاري اخي ماجد المشكلة عندي شكرا على الموضوع اخي الكريم وبعتذر مرة ثانية


----------



## moon04 (8 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف الف شككككككر يا بش مهندس ماجد عباس محمد


----------



## moudir (9 أغسطس 2009)

salem
try to do this by ur self it's better for u than to had a prepered circuit but i think that u must modifie the output stage ithink u had a transsistor in the outout stage replace it's by a powerful transistor or use the triacs i'ts more useful than transistor


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أغسطس 2009)

You mean using SCR's not triacs as triacs conduct AC current
SCR's were used in High power units where other types of transistors were not available, because triacs need commitator capacitos to ensure turning off when changing state as flip flop specially the load is inductive, if capacitors were not correctly chosen, the SCR'c will burn out.

Now it is easy to find 200 Amps switching transistors or FETs so now Hi power FETs are widely used


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين جميع


----------

